# enlace de un equipo de medicion mediante el rs232 a la PC



## pkie (May 12, 2006)

hola!!!!   necesito unas opiniones y ayuda, tengo que realizar un proyecto en el cual los datos de mi equipo de medicion sean almacenados en una base datos. la conexion del equipo de medicion a la pc es mediante el RS232, pero mi duda es como puedo leer esos datos en la computadora, el equipo de medicion tiene un software interno que es el GW BASIC, y he buscado pero no encuentro ni un ejemplo de bases de datos con GW BASIC, otra opcion es exportar los datos pero como?


----------



## chuko (Jul 3, 2006)

Yo lo haría en Windows de la siguiente manera:

1º Descargar el servidor de Bases de Datos MySql, version para win32
2º Descargar un compilador de C++ GPL como DevC++ por ejemplo, que compile para Win32, no para DOS solamente.
3º Averiguar en el MSDN de Microsoft, la utilización de las funciones CreateFile(), ReadFile, y WriteFile para utilizar la comunicación serial en PC como para empezar.
4º Cuando descargas MySql tambien se incluyen los libs estaticos para compilar un programa en C con funciones de acceso al motor MySql.

Esto es un resumen muy breve, pero por ahi podes arrancar.


----------



## pkie (Jul 10, 2006)

Gracias chuko, por tu respuesta lo pondre en practica.


----------

